# [SELF-SOLVED] pendrive - mount: /dev/sda does not exist

## hasior

witam i proszę o pomoc - po raz kolejny problem z zamontowaniem pendrive'a. kupiłem właśnie 8gb corsair'a i niestety nie udaje mi się z niego skorzystać, inne stick'i działają bez problemu

dla starego pendrive (0,5 gb):

lsusb

```
bultie hasior # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1976:6025

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

pendrive jest widziany jako /dev/sda1 i wszystko jest ok,

dla nowego pendrive:

lsusb

```
bultie hasior # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 123: ID 1b1c:0a10

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

usbview podaje takie informacje:

```
EHCI Host Controller

UFD

Manufacturer: Corsair

Serial Number: A311000000000031

Speed: 480Mb/s (high)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 1b1c

Product Id: 0a10

Revision Number: 11.00

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 100mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: usb-storage

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: 08(stor.) 

      Sub Class: 06

      Protocol: 50

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 512

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 02

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 512

         Interval: 31875us
```

a dmesg co następuje (jeśli wyciąłem coś istotnego, proszę mnie zbesztać   :Very Happy:  )

```
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 5, io mem 0xdfffff00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

(...)

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver ub

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  UFD              1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 16056320 512-byte hardware sectors (8221 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 16056320 512-byte hardware sectors (8221 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 4

(...)

usb-storage: device found at 42

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 39:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  UFD              1100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] 16056320 512-byte hardware sectors (8221 MB)

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] 16056320 512-byte hardware sectors (8221 MB)

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 39:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 39:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 42

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 43

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi40 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 43

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 43

```

i dalej podobnie się to ciągnie jedynie rosną numery

hal wykrywa nowy nośnik, po wybraniu opcji "otwórz w nowym oknie" wyskakuje okienko błedu z informacją 

```
Nie można zamontować urządzenia.

Otrzymany komunikat błędu:

Nie ma takiego nośnika.
```

i po kilku sekundach hal zadaje pytanie ponownie - i tak w kółko - raz na kilkadziesiąt prób na dosłownie kilka sekund pokazuje się jednak zawartość pendrive - i jest tam folder truecrypt'a i manual do niego

.. jeśli ktoś ma jakieś sugestie bądź domyśla się powodów tego problemu, to zapraszam do podzielenia się wiedzą i z góry dziękuję

----------

## canis_lupus

formatnij go

----------

## hasior

tak, chciałbym ale nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak widziany jest pendrive

```
bultie hasior # fdisk -l /dev/sda

bultie hasior # fdisk -l /dev/sda1

bultie hasior # fdisk -l /dev/sdb

bultie hasior # fdisk -l /dev/sdb1

bultie hasior # mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sda1

mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)

/dev/sda1: No such file or directory

bultie hasior # mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdb1

bultie hasior mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)

/dev/sdb1: No such file or directory

bultie hasior # mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/sdc1

mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)

/dev/sdc1: No such file or directory

```

```
bultie hasior # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               8         381     3004155   83  Linux

/dev/hda3             382        1627    10008495   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            1628       38913   299499795    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            1628        1752     1004031   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            1753        4243    20008926   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            4244        6734    20008926   83  Linux

/dev/hda8            6735        8602    15004678+  83  Linux

/dev/hda9            8603       11093    20008926   83  Linux

/dev/hda10          11094       23543   100004593+  83  Linux

/dev/hda11          23544       38800   122551821   83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfb80fb80

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1           7       56196   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2               8         510     4040347+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb3   *         511         957     3590527+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb4             958        9628    69649807+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hdb5             958        1850     7172991   83  Linux

/dev/hdb6            1851        3890    16386268+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb7            3891        5165    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/hdb8            5166        5930     6144831   83  Linux

/dev/hdb9            5931        7205    10241406   83  Linux

/dev/hdb10           7206        8225     8193118+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hdb11           8226        9500    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb12           9501        9628     1028128+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

a tu tylko dyski twarde ...

jest jakiś szybki sposób namierzenia pendrive?

----------

## SlashBeast

dmesg?

----------

## hasior

dmesg jak w pierwszym poście upiera się przy:

```
sd 1083:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

```

niemniej:

```
bultie linux # fdisk -l /dev/sda

bultie linux #    
```

edit: i dodatkowo pytanie jak rozumieć informacje wypluwane przez dmesg ?

wymieniłem pendrive na stary, który montowany jest prawidłowo, odpaliłem dmesg i dostaje dłuuugą listę komunikatów w których cały czas czytam, że wykryto ten nowy = aktualnie niepodłączony (8gb) pendrive, (poznaje po producencie), dopiero na ostatniej pozycji dmesg podaje dane dotyczące starego (aktualnie podłączonego pendrive), więc czy jeśli pytasz co wypluwa dmesg to istotna jest tylko końcówka wyjścia ?

---

a więc dodatkowe informacje:

nowy = nie wykrywany pendrive:

```
bultie linux # dmesg | tail

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 79

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1929 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1b1c, idProduct=0a10

usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-5: Product: UFD

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 1-5: SerialNumber: A311000000000031

usb-storage: device found at 79

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

bultie linux #                                              
```

lub : (chwile po pojawieniu się okienka hal'a z pytaniem co zrobić)

```
bultie linux # dmesg | tail

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1957 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=1b1c, idProduct=0a10

usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-5: Product: UFD

usb 1-5: Manufacturer: Corsair

usb 1-5: SerialNumber: A311000000000031

usb-storage: device found at 110

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 110

bultie linux #                                     
```

stary = wykrywany pendrive:

```
bultie linux # dmesg | tail

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] 1016405 512-byte hardware sectors (520 MB)

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 2009:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 2009:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

bultie linux #                      
```

różnica jest, jak natomiast to rozumieć ?

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Połączono posty.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## matiit

Kernala budowałeś sam czy genkernelem?

----------

## hasior

nie, nie używałem genkernela ... obecnie chodzi ostatnie stabilne jądro (gentoo-sources)

```
hasior@bultie ~ $ uname -a

Linux bultie 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 Sat Aug 2 13:20:40 CEST 2008 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

hasior@bultie ~ $

```

wszystkie wymagane opcje uaktywnione (według http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device)

```
Device Drivers --> SCSI device support -->

                            {*} SCSI device support

                            {M} SCSI target support

                             [ ] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

                            *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***

                            <*> SCSI disk support

                            <M> SCSI tape support

                            <M> SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

                            <*> SCSI CDROM support

                             [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

                            <*> SCSI generic support

                            <M> SCSI media changer support

                            <M> SCSI Enclosure Support 

                            *** Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs ***

                             [ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

                             [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)

                             [ ] SCSI logging facility

                             [ ] Asynchronous SCSI scanning

                                 SCSI Transports  --->

                             [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->

                             [ ] PCMCIA SCSI adapter support  --->

Device Drivers --> USB support -->

                             {*}   Support for Host-side USB

                             [ ]     USB verbose debug messages

                             [*]     USB announce new devices

                            *** Miscellaneous USB options ***

                             [*]     USB device filesystem

                             [ ]     USB device class-devices (DEPRECATED)

                             [ ]     Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup

                             [ ]     USB device persistence during system suspend (DANGEROUS)

                            *** USB Host Controller Drivers ***

                            <*>     EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

                             [ ]       Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]       Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>     ISP116X HCD support

                            <*>     OHCI HCD support

                             [ ]       OHCI support for Broadcom SSB OHCI core

                            <*>     UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

                            <M>     Elan U132 Adapter Host Controller

                            <M>     SL811HS HCD support

                            <M>       CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD

                            <M>     R8A66597 HCD support 

                            *** USB Device Class drivers ***

                            <M>     USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

                            <*>     USB Printer support

                            *** NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' *** 

                            *** may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information ***

                            <*>   USB Mass Storage support 

                             [ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug

                             [ ]     Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support

                             [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support 

                             [ ]     Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support

                             [ ]     USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                             [ ]     Support for Rio Karma music player

                             [ ]   The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices

                            *** USB Imaging devices ***

                            <M>   USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>   Microtek X6USB scanner support

                             [*]   USB Monitor

                             *** USB port drivers ***

                            <M>   USS720 parport driver 

                            <M>   USB Serial Converter support  --->

                            *** USB Miscellaneous drivers ***

                            <M>   EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support

                            <M>   EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support

                            <M>   ADU devices from Ontrak Control Systems (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>   USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>   USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>   USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL)

                            <M>   USB LCD driver support

                            <M>   USB BlackBerry recharge support

                            <M>   USB LED driver support

                            <M>   Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support 

                            <M>   Cypress USB thermometer driver support

                            <M>   USB Phidgets drivers

                            <M>     USB PhidgetInterfaceKit support

                            <M>     USB PhidgetMotorControl support

                            <M>     USB PhidgetServo support

                            <M>   Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support

                            <M>   Elan PCMCIA CardBus Adapter USB Client

                            <M>   Apple Cinema Display support

                            <M>   USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315)

                             [ ]     Text console and mode switching support

                            <M>   USB LD driver 

                            <M>   PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support

                            <M>   IO Warrior driver support

                            <M>   USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT)

                            <M>   USB Gadget Support  --->

File systems --> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -->

                            <*> MSDOS fs support

                            <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

                           (852) Default codepage for FAT

                           (iso8859-2) Default iocharset for FAT

                            <*> NTFS file system support

                             [ ]   NTFS debugging support

                             [ ]   NTFS write support 
```

moduły nie są ładowane podczas startu systemu (jedyny ładowany moduł: nvidia)

##########################################################################################

edit: nie potrafię zupełnie wytłumaczyć jak to się stało, ale bez re-kompilacji jądra i bez żadnych zmian w konfiguracji kde pendrive zaczął działać normalnie (?)

```
bultie hasior # dmesg | tail

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 16056320 512-byte hardware sectors (8221 MB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

```
bultie hasior # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 8220 MB, 8220835840 bytes

65 heads, 48 sectors/track, 5146 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3120 * 512 = 1597440 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        5147     8028136    b  W95 FAT32

```

tak więc problemu nie ma, ciężko go natomiast uznać za [SOLVED] bo żadnego rozwiązania tu nie ma...

#################################################################################

edit 2 : powędrowałem sobie wczoraj do znajomych, zrzuciłem na pendive (z windowsa xp) kilka filmów i wróciłem do domu, podłączam stick'a i co? "mount: /dev/sda1 doesn't exist" ; pomyślałem chwilę i podłączyłem pendrive za pomoca kabelka który był w zestawie (dokładnie to samo zrobiłem poprzednim razem) i jaki efekt ? wszystko w porządku, pendrive jest wykrywany i montowany poprawnie - potrafi to ktoś wyjaśnić ?

----------

